# Lack of Info on Little Gems



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi

I can find shed loads of information, videos, impressions on the Cherub or Heavenly but nothing on the Little Gem. Is the LG auto a good machine for home use where fitting a waste pipe or mains water supply to it is not possible?

It does mention 6l water tank in the description (in the link below) but I just want to make sure it doesn't depend on a main water supply.

http://www.yorkcoffeesystems.com/espresso-machines/fracino-little-gem-espresso-machine-(auto)/

Is the one in the link an older model? Are these HX's or dual boilers? It does look Bakelite'ish lol

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The little gem is nit little at all, it will fill a counter from front to back, it is an hx machine designed to be used commercially in low output environments, capable of a ton of steam.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Panels are steel, pump is vibratory, E61 type head. All standard Fracino components. Good chunky machine for domestic use, if you have the space.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The one in the link does look like an older model. It's a cracking machine if you have space for it! It's a tank machine (not plumbed) and has a 6ltr water tank, 4 ltr boiler, is 420mm high, 375mm wide and 500mm deep. I'll do you one for £875 delivered (semi-auto) or £975 delivered for the electronic version.

Andy

Here's a link to Fracino's own page for the machine http://www.fracino.com/machines/hand-fill-coffee-machines/little-gem.html


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Think it's going to be too big for me unfortunately as I saw one on ebay advertised locally as a coopers, but it looked like a Little Jem.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121483206571?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

That is rebadged and ancient little gem! What's your budget? Maybe I can find something else for you?

Andy


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> That is rebadged and ancient little gem! What's your budget? Maybe I can find something else for you?
> 
> Andy


I'm not looking to upgrade to a new machine just yet as I'm still learning the ropes, but I scour ebay for local deals and impulse buy if a potential bargain is to be had. It's how I got my grinder


----------

